# Burton Diode + Lib tech TRS HP



## adriantanase (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

I just got the Lib tech TRS HP board and i need to decide on the bindings.
I thought about the Burton Diode's 2015, let's say the budget is flexible and I don't mind the high price of these bindings, hopefully they will last at least 3 seasons and I should love them after the first ride.
I must say i'm riding for some good years and I think of myself that I'm an intermediate to advanced rider.
I usually choose freeriding but groomers also, i don't always have the best snow conditions back home.
My last bindings were Forum Republic so I didn't ride stiffer bindings as the Diodes.

What advices do you have for this setup and what would you you pick instead to match up with the Lib tech board.

LIB tech TRS HP 2015 + Burton Diode 2015 + Burton ION 2015

Looking forward for your feedback.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I haven't ridden a TRS but did research them a fair bit and my mate has got one. If I'm right it's not super stiff? More of a mid-stiff all mountain flex? I do have some 15 Diodes and though I've only had 1 day on them they are pretty stiff, not ridiculous, but stiff. I'm sure they would work well but maybe Cartels would be a better match? I have some 13 Cartels as well and like them a lot.


----------



## adriantanase (Jan 17, 2015)

I didn't got it on the snow till now but the feel is stiffish, i've looked at the cartels and malavitas as well and will also be 2nd choice for me..


----------



## grimsontyde (Oct 13, 2011)

Im using the TRS HP and finding that the Union T.Rice Navigators a very awesome match up, I managed to pick up some 15 cartels to try out but its impossible to get them centered so I will be getting rid and looking at Flux SF or Union Atlas


----------



## adriantanase (Jan 17, 2015)

hey thanks for the info, i've looked at the union line-up and saw these T.Rice as well, the only thing is i'm found of Burton's bindings and i'm not very sure if the Diode's matches the price or I should go with the Cartels, or maybe Cartel LTD...


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I run Ions plus Diodes on four different boards, I'm sure that will work well on the lib TRS


----------



## adriantanase (Jan 17, 2015)

This year's models?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I ride the TRS HP.
While I use NOW IPOs on my board, I have ridden Diodes, Cartels, and Malavitas on previous boards.
I think the Diodes would be a bit of overkill for this board.
I would choose the Cartels if you have to have Burton.


----------



## adriantanase (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot, i thought also that diodes could be too much for this board.


----------



## adriantanase (Jan 17, 2015)

I also think that the new ratchet system and the new ankle strap that could be on many bindings next year, are solid points for buton s bindings...


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

I have the TRS HP. Right now equipped with an old Cartel bindings (no reflex), but I am looking to upgrade the bindings. 

I demoed the Diode with Burtons Mystery. Amazing combination but a little to big for my wallet. 

I am looking for Cartel or Genesis for the TRS. I have Cartel EST on my Antler board and really like them, but the new ratchet and ankle strap on Diode/Genesis are one step better.

Why is Diode overkill for the TRS board?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

SGoldwin said:


> Why is Diode overkill for the TRS board?


Of course it is all personal preference, but I like to match the binding flex to that of the board.
Assuming the Diode is still a stiff, responsive binding, putting it on a mid flexing board seems to be a poor match imo.
Which Burton binding would you then put on a more stiff board?

Again, personal preference, but I would put Diodes on a stiffer board, not the TRS.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Of course it is all personal preference, but I like to match the binding flex to that of the board.
> Assuming the Diode is still a stiff, responsive binding, putting it on a mid flexing board seems to be a poor match imo.
> Which Burton binding would you then put on a more stiff board?
> 
> Again, personal preference, but I would put Diodes on a stiffer board, not the TRS.


Thanks for explaining. Then the Genesis would be a good match for the TRS.


----------



## adriantanase (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi guys i made some more research and spoke with some people and i kind of removed the diode option, it seems they are kind of stiff for this combination, all recommended burton genesis or cartel LTD, what do you think?


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

adriantanase said:


> Hi guys i made some more research and spoke with some people and i kind of removed the diode option, it seems they are kind of stiff for this combination, all recommended burton genesis or cartel LTD, what do you think?


At first I would say Genesis for their ratchet system and ankle strap, but then I looked up the Cartel LTD - it has the same ankle strap and ratchet system.
By reading reviews it looks like the Cartel LTD has better response. I read somewhere that the dual highback on the Genesis has a tiny tiny delay response. Genesis has a little better shock absorption. But that is only by reading - I havn't tried them.

As I said, up to now I would go for Genesis, but now I would go for Cartel LTD, unless the Genesis is much cheaper.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmm, read a little bit more. 
Regarding flex this is what I have found:
- Genesis: 6 of 10
- Cartel: 7 of 10
- Cartel LTD: 8 of 10.
- Diode: 8 of 10
These are the numbers evo.com presents. Would be nice if someone could confirm this.

If Cartel LTD is as stiff as Diode why would someone recommend Cartel LTD over Diode because of stiffness? 

Perhaps Genesis, after all, is a more suited choice for TRS HP?


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Grey dragon is spot-on when it comes to matching the board specs coupled with the binding specs... some of my shredder homies would tell me otherwise, but I try my best to match the board flex rating with the right binding flex. I think NOW's are a different concept than the rest, but on the whole, why not match the right combo? Make the board slay as the sleigh wants to slayyy.

Cartel LTD's are ridic.. And, would be my first choice for you. Strapped them on a '15 PYL myself. Have Burton Mission's for a mid-to-stiff flex Bataleon, and if I was a hard jibber, may go Custom's like the good ol' days.. Or Union Contact Pro's.

The LTD's are choice.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

It's hard (here in Sweden) to find Genesis and Cartel LTD.
Ok, the Genesis exists but at a ridiculous price tag.

I found Burton Stay Calm on sale. It's supposed to be a Cartel with the Malavita Hammock - a little sticker high back. And a asymmetrical ankle strap.

Not the ratchet system and ankle strap I want, but half the price of Genesis. Since I have Cartel on my Burton boards and have no problem with them I think Stay Calm is my budget pick.


----------



## M4D aRUBA (Jun 10, 2016)

How did it go with the Stay Calm bindings compared to the cartels? I am thinking about getting a pair. Going to Chile and need a new pair of bindings?


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

I have the Diode on my Arbor Steepwater which is the equivalent of an 11 on the stiff scale of 1 to 10. Last season, they proved their worth in the deep stuff. I've had Cartels on a Burton Air (5 flex) which worked fine.

You're smart to not buy flashy or hot, but to match your binding with your board. Not sure why you the LTD over the Diode was recommended. I think it comes down to preference.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

BillKingOC said:


> I have the Diode on my Arbor Steepwater which is the equivalent of an 11 on the stiff scale of 1 to 10. Last season, they proved their worth in the deep stuff. I've had Cartels on a Burton Air (5 flex) which worked fine.


Neither the Diode nor the Steepwater are anywhere near 11/10 stiffness. Simple number scales are pretty flawed, but both are around 8/10.


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah, I was referring to the board not the bindings. And we can agree to disagree.


----------

